# Asus EEE 1000H Netbook - Screen won't turn on, but computer is working



## pb315 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello,

I tried searching this and found people with similar problems, but no clear solution. My netbook screen stopped working over the weekend. I'm actually writing this right now on the netbook connected to an external monitor. It came with Windows XP but I upgraded to Windows 7 a few months ago (whenever the RC trial version ran out.) 

I don't think I did any Windows Updates or software installs prior to this problem (possibly microsoft security essentials update.) The screen appears to be lighting, but completely black. I checked in the device manager and it claims the generic plug and play monitor that represents the built in screen is operating just fine. I've used the function keys to try to disable and enable the screen, and while connected to the external monitor I've changed resolutions, as well as the behavior between the screens (duplicate, extend, etc) all to no avail. I'm pretty stumped here as to how this happened or what can be done.


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

if you run it in safe mode can you see the screen


----------



## pb315 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not sure, I only have the backup monitor at work so I will have to bring the laptop back in and try that. Since the problem started, I never see the boot screen or anything on the laptop screen when I start it up, but it is definitely glowing. When I hit the FN key to turn the monitor off the glow goes away. I guess it's kind of like the screen is on but not getting anything sent to it to display. I'll try safe mode and get back to you.


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

The reason i ask is to determine if you have a graphics card issue or a screen issue. Because you dont use the graphics card in safe mode you should be able to view in safe mode even if there is a graphics card issue. If you are not able to view anything at all though it seems that its the screen. Did the netbook get bang or did it fall, i am beginning to wonder if the connection to the screen is loose. 
Sounds strange but ive seen this before....while the laptop is on, slowly tilt the screen forward and backwards and see if it picks up the picture


----------



## pb315 (Jul 15, 2008)

Safe mode does not appear to be making a difference. I only had one semi bad fall about 3 months ago, I had to reboot the computer at that time but it worked fine from there. From the last point it worked until I discovered it not working, it was stored vertically in my backpack for a 2 hour drive. Tilting the screen does not appear to be changing anything. I'd have to assume its a hardware connection issue, because the screen is glowing but blank, and it has no issues with an external monitor. I could try a system restore to a date when it was still working? Is that worth a shot?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

System Restore would have no effect since it's a hardware problem, not a software problem.


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

The connection to the monitor may have come loose. If you get a manual for your laptop and take it apart and check the connection. As far as i know some screens have 2 connections, one that gives the lighting....that your getting and the other then that transmits the image to be displayed. The one your looking for is likely to be around the top of the keyboard area


----------

